# Newest sword creations...



## Flying Crane (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Folks,

thought I'd share my three latest swords that I recently finished building.  I've attached some photos, I hope they took, if not I'll try and figure it out, kinda illiterate on this kind of thing.

I've got a two-handed longsword, the blade was made by American sword maker Angus Trim, 5160 spring steel.  I built the hilt and scabbard, all wood is Curly Maple, guard and pommel and scabbard fittings are darkened bronze.

The next is a Dao (Chinese Broadsword), blade was Chinese made, acquired thru Wing Lam Enterprises in Sunnyvale, CA.  Grip is Curly Maple, guard and pommel are darkened Bronze.  The blade is real, but fairly light-weight, not a modern wushu toy.

the third is a Jian (Chinese straight sword), blade is made by American sword maker Angus Trim, 5160 spring steel.  Grip and scabbard are Curly Maple.  Guard, Pommel, and scabbard fittings are darkened bronze.  I only call this a Jian because that is my training and that is how I use it.  It is not designed after a traditional jian style.  It is simply a solid piece with a design that I find functional.

Hope you enjoy.

thanks.

michael


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG   

Michael they are BEAUTIFUL!!

(do you have anything that gets drool off keyboards?)


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> OMG
> 
> Michael they are BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> (do you have anything that gets drool off keyboards?)



Thanks Carol, I feel like my design skill and quality of workmanship is getting better.  I've started shifting away from the softer sculpting waxes to a harder carving wax when preparing the castings, and they are giving me a greater deal of precision with my designs.  I'm pleased with the outcome.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not even into swords , but those things are a work of art .


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2009)

Those rock!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the Dao, Michael.  The fittings work on the other swords is great too - altho' I can never overcome the feeling that a hilt should be bound rather than naked .

Good to hear that Angus is still making output too - that was in doubt for a while with all the troubles he's had :tup:.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 8, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I love the Dao, Michael.  The fittings work on the other swords is great too - altho' I can never overcome the feeling that a hilt should be bound rather than naked .



yeah, I guess i just got used to having bare wood.  I love the look of the wood, and my first training with cheap dao and jian had bare wood hilts so I guess I just got used to it.  I have thought about wrapping them in leather or something, maybe someday I'll learn how to do that and see what comes of it.



> Good to hear that Angus is still making output too - that was in doubt for a while with all the troubles he's had :tup:.



I actually bought these thru another distributor, not directly from Angus, and it was a while ago so I really don't know if he isn't making anymore.  That would be a real shame, 'cause I think he really does make good quality stuff and his prices are pretty reasonable compared to some others I've seen.  I'd hate to have that resource disappear.

I've never met him, I wasn't aware of any difficulties.  Do tell?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't met him in person either, just via the Net on SFI.  

As best as I know he's suffered a combination of health, equipment and environmental misfortunes which, coupled with an over-committed workload (due to being one of the best), has lead to slipping order fulfilment and a rise in (undeserved) WebLand customer dis-satisfaction.

He's getting it back together now by all accounts but some damage has been done to his commercial rather than technical reputation - because of late delivery more than anything else.

Fingers crossed than in a while noone will remember the 'bad patch' and he'll only be known for the excellence of his work.


----------



## tellner (Jan 9, 2009)

Very kewl!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 9, 2009)

This look great Mike!

I do have a question, The hilt components of an Atrim western style sword are usually held on by pressure from a pommel nut connected to a bolt that is welded to the tang. Are you using this same method, or are you actually peening the pommels on? Oh, and did you repolish the blades?  The finish on an Atrim is usually pretty workmanlike, not exactly a high polish.

Thanks!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow!

Very nice stuff! That Dao makes me want to you make me a grossemesser. I was lying awake last night contemplating getting another Albion... 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

Blindside said:


> This look great Mike!
> 
> I do have a question, The hilt components of an Atrim western style sword are usually held on by pressure from a pommel nut connected to a bolt that is welded to the tang. Are you using this same method, or are you actually peening the pommels on? Oh, and did you repolish the blades? The finish on an Atrim is usually pretty workmanlike, not exactly a high polish.
> 
> Thanks!


 
The bolt is not welded to the tang, rather the tang is tapered down to a 1/4 inch rod at the end and threaded. It is one-piece construction, and yes it has a special shaped nut that gives a cleaner finish. I have not altered this method, altho I also cover the tang with epoxy glue to make it permanent. Sometimes I hide a second nut on the tang at the end of the grip, under the pommel. I haven't glued all of my swords, but these ones are glued. I've not had one come loose on me, even the ones that are not yet glued, altho neither have I done any real cutting practice, mostly Chinese forms practice.

I've thought about trying to peen it on, but I'm afraid that heating the steel at the end of the tang high enough to peen it would melt the bronze of the pommel.  Pretty sure I would need higher temp than the bronze could take, to get the steel glowing hot.  

I did not repolish the blades, they are pretty much "as-is", other than to remove a bit of surface rust from sitting in storage for a while.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 9, 2009)

Really like the cerng sao gim in #1 pic.

There was a cerng sao gim at Brendan Lai's store a couple of years back that if I would've had the cash then, it would've left with me. It was a Yue Sing Wai designed piece. So very nice... for the price though it might still be there. I dunno... 

The dao & other gim were also very nice, but the cerng sao has a place near & dear to me for some reason.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> I'm not even into swords , but those things are a work of art .


Exactly what I was thinking.  I'm not into swords, and really only looked at this because you made them.  Wow.  I'm blown away at the artistry involved.  Well done.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Really like the *cerng sao gim* in #1 pic.


 
Is that what they call a two-hander?

I practice a two-handed form, and that's why I built this one.  It's lighter than the one I've been using, but still has a very real blade.  Wanted one I could be a bit quicker with...


----------



## clfsean (Jan 9, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> Is that what they call a two-hander?
> 
> I practice a two-handed form, and that's why I built this one.  It's lighter than the one I've been using, but still has a very real blade.  Wanted one I could be a bit quicker with...



In Cantonese anyway. Mandarin would be shuang shou jian I believe.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

clfsean said:


> In Cantonese anyway. Mandarin would be shuang shou jian I believe.


 
Cool, thanks, I had a feeling it had a specific name, not just an English/Mandarin mix of "Big Jian" or something.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 9, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> Cool, thanks, I had a feeling it had a specific name, not just an English/Mandarin mix of "Big Jian" or something.



hehehehe... 

At least that's what my sifu calls it & his first sifu that he learned a couple of the sets from. Nothing fanciful or special... just two hand sword. Cerng Sao Gim/Shuang Shou Jian.


----------



## Kryshah (Jan 10, 2009)

The wood is beautiful man.  Georgous works.


----------



## searcher (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice work there.   They look extremely good.   I applaud you.


----------

